# Gearbox problem!!!!



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok so just recently, my dads s6 formed a problem. It is very hard to get it to go into 1st or 2nd. it will go in all the other gears just fine, but it is really hard to get it to go in 1st and 2nd. It feels real sticky.
any info appreciated.
car in question:










_Modified by philsburydonuts at 4:34 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Gearbox problem!!!! (philsburydonuts)*

Nevermind. we drove the car all day yesterday, and the shifting problem fixed itself








But still i would like to know why this happens.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Gearbox problem!!!! (philsburydonuts)*

Perhaps changing the oil in the gearbox would fix it?


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Gearbox problem!!!! (urquattro83)*

I told my dad to do it, but he says you never need to do it on a manual car... it has about 150,xxx on it so i think it should be done.
Also i talked to an audi/porsche mechanic today and he said that it could be that the clutch is going out.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Gearbox problem!!!! (philsburydonuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philsburydonuts* »_I told my dad to do it, but he says you never need to do it on a manual car... it has about 150,xxx on it so i think it should be done.
Also i talked to an audi/porsche mechanic today and he said that it could be that the clutch is going out.

bull crap, you SHOULD change out the fluid every 2 years.....
might be a little low after 14-16 years???







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Gearbox problem!!!! (Sepp)*

probably is a little low cause i whines alot in first.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Gearbox problem!!!! (philsburydonuts)*

damn, don't drive the car till you check it out first.


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Gearbox problem!!!! (Sepp)*

well we probably wont drive it now cause my dad hit another car with it today. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Gearbox problem!!!! (philsburydonuts)*

That sucks.
Hope everyone is alright, and not hurt or whatever.


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Gearbox problem!!!! (Sepp)*

its not bad. just the fender and the bumper got messed up. it gonna be in our shop a while. but im going to try to convince him to do the tranny fluid while its there. What kind and how much is needed to do it?
And thanks for your help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
damage:










_Modified by philsburydonuts at 2:44 PM 6-1-2008_


----------

